# Refuge Language Rules - All Please Read ===== >>>



## WoodieSC

The following is a copy of the post that David has put up in all forums here at the Refuge on several occasions in the past.

These are his rules we are following. He's been more than polite about it and we owe him the respect he deserves for providing us this great place to hang on on the 'Net. 

It's his "house", and we are his guests. The First Amendment of the U.S. Constitution doesn't apply here.

Since David isn't around for now to handle any violations personally, we Mods are handling any deletion of posts, etc. Chester is handling any steps past that.

OK?

Thanks,

WoodieSC



> _Originally posted by David @ The Refuge_
> 
> *Hey Gang:
> 
> I need your help on this matter please..
> 
> The "F" word is NOT to be used here at the forums in any shape, form, or fashion.
> 
> If I can tell that is what the word is, no matter how you try to post it, I will remove your post if I find it. Also, you will NOT be notified that your post has been removed. You will be banned for 7 days.
> 
> If you do it twice, you will be placed as a restrictive member which will not allow you to use the PM System, Email System, or Upload Images here at the forums for 90 days.
> 
> If you do it three times, you will be banned from the site for 90 days.
> 
> This includes such examples as...
> 
> ***
> F*-!
> F*-K
> F OFF.
> ***
> F**K, etc..
> 
> Friggin, freakin, etc.. is okay.. It pertains to the use of the "F" word only.
> 
> In other words, if it looks like the word in ANY form, it will qualify as use of the word.
> 
> I ask that the Mods please notify me concerning the use of this word if you see it.
> 
> We have always tried to run a site here that anyone can visit, whether it's youngsters, wives, girlfriends, pastors, etc...
> 
> I'm not a saint by no stretch of the imagination, but there is no need for this word here at the forums, nor will it be permitted.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David*


----------



## David @ The Refuge

Thanks Woodie...

Hey Gang:

This also includes distasteful photos, photos with sexual content, etc..

Thanks,
David


----------

